# Stomach Powder?



## bne74honda (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi All,

 Regman introduced me to a huge municipal dump early this spring and we've been digging it off and on since. He was into it sometime before. It is now a park but an area covering about 4800 sq yds and 30-40 ft deep is still accessible along a river bank.

 Although I've already taken over 200 bottles [8D] (mostly fairly common but appealing to me) we've just recently hit a very nice bottle layer. You know the kind...see a bottle, dig around it, find another, dig around it find 3 more.....and many are 'keepers'. We're still in the 1920-1940 era, but there are hints of older things to come.

 Anyhow, I was down there today and found something I haven't seen before. It's clear, about 3" tall 3.5" wide and is embossed 'MACLEAN BRAND STOMACH POWDER'. This is a 20th century screw top.

 I'm wondering if anyone has heard of Stomach powder? Is it the same as, say, Bromo Seltzer?

 Brian


----------

